# Oliva Cain CAIN F Cigar Review - Nice Suggestion



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I was recommended this by my local shop. I am very I pleased with the smoke overall. Construction was good and appearance was excellent. A nice ...

Read the full review here: Oliva Cain CAIN F Cigar Review - Nice Suggestion


----------

